# Supposed wrong translation of "created" in Genesis 1:1



## Peairtach (Oct 9, 2009)

God is not the Creator, claims academic - Telegraph


----------



## Skyler (Oct 9, 2009)

All I can say is...

Wow. She must be awfully desperate.


----------



## BertMulder (Oct 9, 2009)

The fool has said in his heart "There is no God"


----------



## JennyG (Oct 10, 2009)

every now and then some academic makes a bid for fame in this kind of way!
Let's hope someone that knows her will take the trouble to point out that even supposing she made good her interpretation of that text.....she would still have the rest of Scripture to contend with.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 10, 2009)

From the Telegraph:

_She said technically "bara" does mean "create" but added: "Something was wrong with the verb.

"God was the subject (God created), followed by two or more objects. Why did God not create just one thing or animal, but always more?"_ 

1Ti 2:11-15 Let the woman learn in silence with all subjection. 
But I suffer not a woman to teach, nor to usurp authority over the man, but to be in silence. For Adam was first formed, then Eve. And Adam was not deceived, but the woman being deceived was in the transgression. Notwithstanding she shall be saved in childbearing, if they continue in faith and charity and holiness with sobriety.


----------



## Archlute (Oct 10, 2009)

The guys over at Ref21 have a few connections that they draw from this to our own circles. I don't think they are off the mark.


----------



## E Nomine (Oct 10, 2009)

_Prof Van Wolde, 54, who will present a thesis on the subject at Radboud University in The Netherlands where she studies, said she had re-analysed the original Hebrew text and placed it in the context of the Bible as a whole, *and in the context of other creation stories from ancient Mesopotamia.*_

Typical irrelevant creativity along the lines of other modern "experts" who re-analyse the Bible in the context of other fairy tales or in the context of other hate literature, etc.


----------



## Gord (Oct 10, 2009)

See what happens when you watch all the Darwin nonsense on the discovery channel?


----------



## TimV (Oct 10, 2009)

> The guys over at Ref21 have a few connections that they draw from this to our own circles. I don't think they are off the mark.



That was sure the first thought I had.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 10, 2009)

Here is the article from Ref21 for those interested.


----------

